# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Aangezichtsverlamming - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Aangezichtsverlamming
*
Deze pagina heeft tot doel u informatie te geven over aangezichts-verlamming en de daarbij behorende klachten. Deze aandoening wordt ook wel facialisverlamming genoemd. Als u recent met deze aandoening bij een keel-, neus- en oorarts (KNO-arts) bent geweest, dan kunt u op deze plaats daarover meer gegevens lezen. Hebt u er nog nooit mee te maken gehad, maar wilt u er wat meer over weten, dan geldt hetzelfde.
De nervus facialis of aangezichtszenuw

Beide kanten van uw gezicht hebben een nervus facialis ofwel aangezichtszenuw. Deze zenuw zorgt voor de gelaatsexpressie van het aangezicht (mimiek). Ook het sluiten van uw ogen en mond wordt geregeld door deze zenuw. De aangezichtszenuw komt uit de hersenen en loopt door een nauw, benig kanaal (tunnel) in de schedel. Eerst langs het inwendig gehoororgaan, dan langs een middenoorbeentje (de stijgbeugel) om tenslotte tevoorschijn te komen in de oorspeekselklier, die voor het oor ligt. In deze speekselklier splitst de zenuw zich in verschillende takken naar de spieren van het gezicht. Een kleine aftakking van deze zenuw loopt naar de tong en zorgt voor de smaak.
De aangezichtszenuw is vergeleken met andere zenuwen kwetsbaar. Waarschijnlijk komt dit vanwege het nauwe en lange benige kanaal waardoor de zenuw verloopt. Wanneer om welke reden dan ook de zenuw binnen de schedel beschadigd wordt, gaat de zenuw minder goed functioneren. De aangedane zijde van uw aangezicht beweegt niet goed meer mee. U heeft een verlamming aan deze zijde. Soms kunnen ook (oor)pijnsensaties ontstaan.
De verlammingsverschijnselen

Wanneer de aangezichtszenuw (vrijwel altijd aan één zijde) slecht functioneert, valt de functie van de spieren in die gezichtshelft uit. Dit noemt men een facialisverlamming. Het gevolg is een scheef gezicht. De mondhoek hangt lager, de plooi tussen neus en mondhoek verdwijnt en het oog is wijder dan aan de gezonde zijde. Het is onmogelijk het oog te sluiten en bij pogingen daartoe ziet men het oogwit verschijnen. Dit wordt veroorzaakt door het omhoog draaien van de oogbol. Een gewoon verschijnsel dat normaal niet wordt gezien, omdat het ooglid er overheen schuift. De wang is slap en doordat de mond deels omlaag hangt, is praten en slikken moeilijk. Soms loopt speeksel uit de mond.
Een verlamming kan volledig of onvolledig zijn. Bij een onvolledige verlamming zijn de aangezichtsspieren in beperkte mate beweeglijk. Een onvolledige verlamming kan zich binnen enkele dagen toch nog ontwikkelen tot een volledige verlamming.

*Oorzaken*

De ziektegeschiedenis en het KNO-onderzoek kunnen mogelijk uitwijzen om welke oorzaak het gaat. Zonodig kan een gehoortest worden afgenomen, gevolgd door eventueel laboratoriumonderzoek en een scan (CT of MRI).
Oorzaken van een facialisverlamming kunnen onder andere zijn:

* Oorontsteking.
* Schedelletsel of letsel na operatie, bijvoorbeeld aan het oor of aan de speekselklier.
* Het gordelroosvirus (herpes zoster oticus). Hierbij zijn blaasjes, zoals bij waterpokken, zichtbaar in oorschelp en omgeving. De verlamming is vaak pijnlijk en gaat soms gepaard met gehoorverlies en evenwichtsstoornissen.
* Een tumor die op de zenuw drukt. Hierbij treedt de verlamming dikwijls zeer geleidelijk op.
* De zogenaamde tekenbeetziekte (ziekte van Lyme).

In ca. 50% van de gevallen spreken we van de verlamming van Bell.
*
Prognose van de aangezichtsverlamming
*
De verlamming van Bell geneest vaak zonder behandeling binnen 6 tot 8 weken spontaan en volledig. De leeftijd speelt hierbij echter een grote rol: in de leeftijd tot 30 jaar geneest 85-90% van de gevallen, van 30 tot 45 jaar 76%, van 45 tot 60 jaar 61% en daarboven bij slechts 37%. Een onvolledige verlamming geneest meestal vanzelf zonder problemen.
Duurt de genezing langer, dan zal volledig herstel waarschijnlijk niet optreden. Hierop is de kans ook groter als bij een volledige verlamming door zenuwverval de nervus facialis beschadigd wordt. De mate van zenuwverval kan bepaald worden met behulp van een elektrische zenuwtest; hierbij wordt de zenuw via de huid elektrisch geprikkeld. Vooral in het beginstadium van de verlamming is regelmatige controle op eventuele zenuwbeschadiging door de KNO-arts gewenst.

*Restverschijnselen*

Na een aangezichtsverlamming met zenuwverval kunnen hinderlijke verschijnselen blijven bestaan. Door een verminderde spierkracht kunnen oog en mond onvolledig worden gesloten. De aangedane zijde kan abnormaal meebewegen bij spreken, eten en fluiten. Verder kan de aangedane zijde strak aanvoelen en het oog tijdens het eten tranen ("krokodillentranen").
Het herstel zal een jaar na het begin van de verlamming niet verder doorzetten.
Na verloop van jaren kan de verlamming minder zichtbaar worden, omdat de huid ouder wordt en uitzakt. Het eindresultaat is vaak acceptabel.

*Behandeling*

_Rust_
Bij de verlamming van Bell zal het spontaan herstel worden afgewacht zolang de functie niet of niet helemaal uitvalt. Absolute rust lijkt niet noodzakelijk, maar uit oogpunt van de mogelijke oorzaak is het vermijden van teveel inspanning misschien op zijn plaats.
Oogproblemen

Ter voorkoming van oogproblemen wordt geadviseerd tijdens de nachtelijke uren het aangedane oog te behandelen met oogzalf of af te plakken met een horlogeglasverband. Dit voorkomt uitdroging. Zonodig kunnen overdag beschermende oogdruppels worden gebruikt.

_Medicijnen_
Bij ernstige verlammingen kan de KNO-arts voorstellen een kuur te starten met prednison, eventueel in combinatie met een anti-herpesvirusmiddel, liefst zo snel mogelijk en liefst binnen dagen. Prednison, dat ook door het lichaam in de bijnierschors wordt geproduceerd, heeft het vermogen de gevolgen van een ontsteking terug te dringen.

_Aanvullend onderzoek_
Indien na drie maanden geen herstel optreedt, moet de diagnose "verlamming van Bell" herzien worden. Aanvullend onderzoek (o.a. scans) is dan noodzakelijk.
Mimetherapie

Bij onvolledig herstel door beschadiging van de zenuw kunnen de hinderlijke restverschijnselen (asymmetrie in het gezicht, verminderde functie en abnormaal meebewegen) zoveel mogelijk onderdrukt worden door specifieke oefentherapie ("mimetherapie"). Deze behandeling beoogt een betere controle te krijgen over de gestoorde gelaatsexpressie. Door oefenen wordt een bewust verband gelegd tussen lichaamstaal, emoties en gelaatsuitdrukking. De oefeningen zijn gericht op ontspanning, beheersing van de ademhaling en het leren bewegen van de mimische spieren van gezonde en aangedane zijde samen.

_Psychosociale begeleiding_
Psychosociale begeleiding is bij een aantal patiënten noodzakelijk.
Plastische chirurgie

Indien er restverschijnselen overblijven, kan reconstructieve aangezichtschirurgie tot de mogelijkheden behoren. Dit is uiteraard afhankelijk van de wensen van de individuele patiënt en kan variëren van een goudgewichtje in het bovenooglid om ervoor te zorgen dat het oog beter sluit tot reconstructies met behulp van zenuwtransplantatie. Een normale situatie wordt echter met de operatie niet meer bereikt en dit zijn dus tot op zekere hoogte hulpmiddelen.

_Overige behandelingen_

Wetenschappelijk onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat operatief openboren van het zenuwkanaal (decompressie) om de druk op de zenuw weg te nemen geen effect heeft. Operatief ingrijpen is voor de doorsnee patiënt dus geen goede mogelijkheid, vooral gezien de kans op operatieve beschadiging aan de zenuw. Mogelijk kan bij patiënten met een zeer ernstig aangedane zenuw, die al vroegtijdig gediagnosticeerd zijn, dit in de toekomst een rol van betekenis spelen.
Elektrotherapie is niet zinvol en kan waarschijnlijk het strakke gevoel in de spieren (contractuur) doen toenemen.
In andere gevallen dan de verlamming van Bell zal behandeling van de oorzaak van de verlamming noodzakelijk zijn: een oorontsteking, een tumor, antivirale medicijnen (gordelroos), een zenuwreconstructie na zenuwletsel of antibiotica (tekenbeetziekte).

_Bron: www.kno.nl_

----------

